# Neighborhood problem



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Everyone in my neighborhood thinks it's okay to let their small dogs run around; piss, shit on anything and everything they want. Mainly two little shits keep running on my property and barking at my cat which is obviously not okay. I don't even want to take my dog on a walk sometimes because I'd rather not risk their dog being killed and having to go through a bunch of crap. (my city has a leash law it'd be their fault no matter what)

I've called my neighborhood association leaving an address but the people still do it so obviously nothing was done about that. Should I contact animal services or just take my dog out anyways? The biggest dog that'd be in the way is a beagle so nothing would pose any threat to my dog.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You have leash laws I would think you could call the cops or animal control about it. But idk for sure. There's no leash law in my neighborhood in the country so everyone's dogs roam freely. All except mine. They come in yards and knock over trash cans and shred trash everywhere on trash day or the night before when stuff gets set out. I just scare them off and tell the owners to keep their dog out of my yard. Sheba is territorial and DA. So a dog coming in our yard is a no go. I use an airspdt gun and shoot at their feet. Normally once or twice with that and I don't see them in the yard again. Have you talked to the owners of the dogs? My neighbors on both side understand I have DA dogs and keep them out. The ones Cross the street had theirs with them close to our yard and I just ask if they can take her into their yard and they do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Anytime anyone has ever said anything about the dogs she brings them in only to let them back outside later, I live in a court and the people who own the dogs that come on my property are the dogs who run around defecating on anything they want including this tree which is payed for by our monthly neighborhood association fees. Completely disrespectful people...

Can I get in trouble for shooting them with an airsoft gun if they're on my property?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You'd have to look up. I have no clue. We are in the country do basically anything goes out here. My husband got bit by a stray dog, AC told him to shoot it if he saw it again not to call them. When I still lived at hole my dad used his Nd we were in city limits. It's your property and the dogs are coming on it so keep them off is how I see it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

its why I always fence any yard where I live.

not just to keep my dogs safe but to keep little shit dogs out of my yard.

I swear if I saw someone walking there dog and they let it crap on my yard and did not pick it up............... I would go out, pick up the poop and follow them home so I could deposit it on their yard.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

now peeing is kind of hard to stop, but they should fine a neutral area first to let them 'pee out' so if they do pee in someones yard it wont be very much,

now as far as taking a dump, i dont let my dogs do that, so i would exspect them same in return.

because f i couldnt get it ironed out, i would q-tip mine and walk to his yard, 

and let them do their thing and see how he likes it.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you A solid resident? If your transient where your on A lease that requires renewing, I would consider extended ramifications.
I've seen people " fight for their rights" lease comes up, bingo bango, they are out, kids in new district schools, housing A pit, as I we'll know from being homeless for 2 years over not willing to give her up, it's A tough call.
If you own, your Home owners ins allows your dog, theirs no avenue of recourse for them, then by all means necessary.
Crush their life. Make them pay, to the gallows, and the dogs,,, to the projects as bait dogs.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> its why I always fence any yard where I live.
> 
> not just to keep my dogs safe but to keep little shit dogs out of my yard.
> 
> I swear if I saw someone walking there dog and they let it crap on my yard and did not pick it up............... I would go out, pick up the poop and follow them home so I could deposit it on their yard.


Not a single yard in my neighborhood is fenced, I think it's against home owners association's rules.



william williamson said:


> Are you A solid resident? If your transient where your on A lease that requires renewing, I would consider extended ramifications.
> I've seen people " fight for their rights" lease comes up, bingo bango, they are out, kids in new district schools, housing A pit, as I we'll know from being homeless for 2 years over not willing to give her up, it's A tough call.
> If you own, your Home owners ins allows your dog, theirs no avenue of recourse for them, then by all means necessary.
> Crush their life. Make them pay, to the gallows, and the dogs,,, to the projects as bait dogs.


Permanent residence with no chance of them being able to do anything against me so yeah, I can take them to the gallows.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Corey209 said:


> Not a single yard in my neighborhood is fenced, I think it's against home owners association's rules.
> 
> Permanent residence with no chance of them being able to do anything against me so yeah, I can take them to the gallows.


That is nice to hear. I'm not as vindictive really as I may sometimes sound. I just despise when we as owners who make gallant efforts to hold the line are disqualified.
Good job. And your other neighbors might be cheering behind closed doors.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

william williamson said:


> That is nice to hear. I'm not as vindictive really as I may sometimes sound. I just despise when we as owners who make gallant efforts to hold the line are disqualified.
> Good job. And your other neighbors might be cheering behind closed doors.


Found my cities municipal code and they have a place where I can report residences for breaking the leash law which means animal services will be coming out to their house.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i live at the beach, if your dog takes a dump on the beach and you dont pick it up you get a ticket.

and there's enuf 'locals' that will say something or turn you in to the beach cops.

what i say is how would you like me to go to your town and take a dump in your front yard.

you would not believe how many people think its ok to let them dump on the beach and then kick sand over it.

they walk away and some family with there children go there and spread a blanket or something right there. 

thats nasty..................


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Try putting a sign or two out in your yard, something like this: http://cdn.compliancesigns.com/media/NH/keep-dogs-off-lawn-NHE-16780_300.gif

How about one of those ultrasonic repellents? How about a motion detector sprinkler system?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you approached your neighbors and talked to them an explained for their dogs safety and your dogs safety you can have them off leash? I have to break my newbies who move in my hood real quick.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The one thing to keep in mind is that this is not the dogs' fault. The would-be owners allow it, so the dogs do what's natural. The owners must pay....perhaps with their lives Good luck.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> The one thing to keep in mind is that this is not the dogs' fault. The would-be owners allow it, so the dogs do what's natural. The owners must pay....perhaps with their lives Good luck.


lol

:stupid:

sometimes ya just gotta get down and dirty....godspeed.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Luna-Blue said:


> lol
> 
> :stupid:
> 
> sometimes ya just gotta get down and dirty....godspeed.


I 2nd that!


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

In my county (rural) all dogs are "supposed" to be on a tie out of some sort or penned/fenced. We've got a neighbor 2-300 yrds away through the woods that frequently lets their Yorkie run loose. As far as Im concerned if their dog comes onto my property and close enough to our dogs 20ft lead right in front of the garage so that my dog harms it, then thats on them. So far the closest encounter was a couple of feet. Seems that the little Yorkie knows where to stop, to a certain extent. He still pees and craps on our property but hell, its the country. I aint worried about that.

In a suburban/neighborhood enviroment I wouldnt worry if youre dog is tied up on your property and other dogs are loose, thats on their owners. I would be hesitant to walk your dog though, leash circumstances can be tricky as far as legally whos at fault.


----------

